# C'mon Vendors



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

My money for the vendors who can make the following juices:

Milo
Nesquick
Sterristumpies


Or am I being too hopeful 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Derick (13/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> My money for the vendors who can make the following juices:
> 
> Milo
> Nesquick
> ...


hehe - testing one now that kinda reminds me of nesquick chocolate flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

Derick said:


> hehe - testing one now that kinda reminds me of nesquick chocolate flavour



Awesome. Let us all know how it comes along.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (13/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Awesome. Let us all know how it comes along.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Will definitely, we got samples here from TFA, Capellas and Flavour art - there are some amazing flavours that will definitely make it to our e-liquid range

Testing Capella's Vanilla Custard today and it is friggin awesome, but I made it a bit strong, so I can only vape it in small amounts for short periods of time or I get a bit queasy - probably a good thing or I would have vaped the whole 10ml's today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (13/5/14)

I like this idea very very much


----------



## devdev (13/5/14)

Heather's Heavenly Vapes - I think the Oompa or Serendipity one tastes like Milo - actually very pleasant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (13/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I like this idea very very much


I would love some SA flavours - Milo as is mentioned, fanta grape - peppermint crisp tart hmmm. Melk-tert!

Oh so many that I would love to taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (13/5/14)

Ooooh, I would kill for a decent ADV tobacco !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (13/5/14)

Pannekoek! The real thing, cinnamon sugar and all! Not those oversized flapjacks the Americans try to parade as pancakes

And what Proudly South African line-up will be complete without Biltong?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Pannekoek! The real thing, cinnamon sugar and all! Not those oversized flapjacks the Americans try to parade as pancakes
> 
> And what Proudly South African line-up will be complete without Biltong?



I'm sure biltong can be done if bacon has been.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (13/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> I'm sure biltong can be done if bacon has been.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


we've found a local company that boasted they can make any flavour we want - even copy flavours from other products, have not given them a try yet, because we already have so many flavours that we are busy with, but once things have settled down a bit, I'll come back to this post and send them a list  See what they say

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (13/5/14)

hahaha typical South African food... make way for typical South African vape flavors

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (13/5/14)

Bobotie
Koeksuster
Boerewors

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (13/5/14)

Ooh, Amarula

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Melinda (13/5/14)

Vetkoek and Mince

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/5/14)

Derick said:


> Ooh, Amarula



I would buy all your stock


----------



## Derick (13/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I would buy all your stock


haha, if I don't vape it first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/5/14)

Derick said:


> haha, if I don't vape it first



That would be a very sad day


----------



## TylerD (13/5/14)

Melinda said:


> Vetkoek and Mince


Daardie is die naam van my broer se dogter and laaitie wat in Springs bly pappa!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

I thing @VapeKing just posted that they bringing out amarula. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/5/14)

Derick said:


> I would love some SA flavours - Milo as is mentioned, fanta grape - peppermint crisp tart hmmm. Melk-tert!
> 
> Oh so many that I would love to taste



We have a fanta grape  got 5 litres of the flavouring for it yesterday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> I thing @VapeKing just posted that they bringing out amarula.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



We do have amarula aswell  still perfecting it though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

Be sure to keep 4.8lt one side for me 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We do have amarula aswell  still perfecting it though[/Q
> 
> What?? Oooooeeee!!! I want I want !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

Would be.nice if there could be a full South African lineup of juices for the rhino arrival.

Awesome starter pack: get your rhino mod and a big 5 selection of local flavours.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Die Kriek (13/5/14)

Quick summary if anyone wants to do a Proudly South African vape juice range, here's what the people want

Milo
Nesquick
Sterristumpies
Fanta grape (in testing, Vape King)
Peppermint crisp tart
Melk-tert
Pannekoek
Biltong
Bobotie
Koeksuster
Boerewors??
Amarula (in testing, Vape King)
Vetkoek & Mince
Condensed Milk
Creme Soda (concentrate available, Vapour Mountain)
Chakalaka
Klippies & Cola

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## devdev (13/5/14)

You left out condensed milk, creme soda and chakalaka

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (13/5/14)

devdev said:


> You left out condensed milk, creme soda and chakalaka


Added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/5/14)

ooooooo condensemilk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

did anyone taste a mango lassi already?


----------



## Mklops (13/5/14)

what about a good old brandy and coke? Cant to be thinking more souf African then that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (13/5/14)

Mklops said:


> what about a good old brandy and coke? Cant to be thinking more souf African then that


Only if it's Klippies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Only if it's Klippies



Well you already get cola, now just to add the brandy 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (13/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Well you already get cola, now just to add the brandy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


yeah, the problem with the Brandy flavours available out there is that they taste like cooking brandy - kinda like a brandy ball taste - same with the rum, it tastes like the rum flavour in rum and raisin ice-cream - not bad, just not like real rum


----------



## BhavZ (13/5/14)

Mklops said:


> what about a good old brandy and coke? Cant to be thinking more souf African then that





Die Kriek said:


> Only if it's Klippies


And it must be met eish ja ????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mklops (13/5/14)

What do you guys think would happen if you put like a drop or two of real brandy into the liquid? Would it work?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

Mklops said:


> What do you guys think would happen if you put like a drop or two of real brandy into the liquid? Would it work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Was also thinking about but wasn't going to be the one to post it.....lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/5/14)

Mklops said:


> What do you guys think would happen if you put like a drop or two of real brandy into the liquid? Would it work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



The person we used to buy from before we started Vape King - lets just call him he who shall not be named... gave us juice once with real strohrum added... yeah tasted good but I wont be trying that shit again


----------



## Mklops (13/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> The person we used to buy from before we started Vape King - lets just call him he who shall not be named... gave us juice once with real strohrum added... yeah tasted good but I wont be trying that shit again



Why is that Stroods? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeCulture (13/5/14)

lol I have a brandy flavour and a cola flavour so ill give it a mix and let you know if I get a brandy and coke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/5/14)

Mklops said:


> Why is that Stroods?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Closed my chest up and made me tipsy (and no it wasn't my mind playing tricks on me - he only told me about the strohrum after i complained...)


----------



## Mklops (13/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Closed my chest up and made me tipsy (and no it wasn't my mind playing tricks on me - he only told me about the strohrum after i complained...)



I expected the tipsy bit but not the chest closing, might be combusting the alcohol maybe?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mklops (13/5/14)

VapeCulture said:


> lol I have a brandy flavour and a cola flavour so ill give it a mix and let you know if I get a brandy and coke



Please do! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/5/14)

Mklops said:


> I expected the tipsy bit but not the chest closing, might be combusting the alcohol maybe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Maybe, no idea, it was mixed in with a flavour so it tasted really nice but just wont try it again


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

Ummm so what happens to a sambuka vape? Might not end well.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Just B (13/5/14)

I know I have sent a fanta grape with Rob to CT for the vape meet on the 24. Hopefully it will land up in a taste box after that or everyone else to try

Reactions: Like 2


----------

